# Lake Talquin wifes big bass of her life



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Went to the Whip this week. Only a few bass. crappie being caught at night in 10-12 foot of water. My wife caught this 6-1/2 lb 22 inch bucket mouth. Her biggest to date.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, she look s happy!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice one , hard to get em that size now days !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

That's some very nice work there!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

what she catch him on?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang. Nice fish!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice fish!! How did she catch it?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*fish*

12 foot deep, way off the shoreline, she was fishing a Shad Rap SR5 goldfish color. Went by the only stump we could see and wham


----------

